# The hell you will!/Like hell you will!



## Sammo

Estas dos frases coloquiales tienen el mismo sentido que se usa para negar lo que otro acaba de decir o declarar lo que se dijo no va a ocurrir.

Por ejemplo:

_I'm gonna beat you in this race!

We're all going to go out tonight no matter what you say!_

y cosas así se pueden responder con o "The hell you will!" o "Like hell you will!"

Busco frases españolas coloquiales que encajan en estos contextos.  


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Lamunt

Algunas propuestas:

¡Que te lo has creído!
¡Ni en coña!
¡Porque tú lo digas!
¡Y un huevo! (quite rude) ¡Y una mierda! (very rude)
¡Y un cuerno! (the same than the previous, but a little more polite)
¡Y un pimiento! (the same)
No tienes fe ni nada...


----------



## Sammo

No busco nada cortés porque las frases inglesas no lo son.  Ni tampoco nada muy vulgar pero que tenga peso.


----------



## Lamunt

¡Eso ya lo veremos!

Creo que encaja con lo que buscas.


----------



## Sammo

Hmmm... ésa se viene ser traducida como, "Will see about that!"

¿Tienes algo más por el estilo do esas de, "Y un huevo" y "Y un cuervo"?


----------



## Lamunt

Sammo said:


> Hmmm... ésa se viene ser traducida como, "Will see about that!"
> 
> ¿Tienes algo más por el estilo do esas de, "Y un huevo" y "Y un [S]cuervo[/S]cuerno"?[/quote]
> 
> ¡Y una leche!
> 
> Como puedes ver, el tema gastronómico da mucho juego...


----------



## Sammo

¿Qué tal algo alrededor de, "Ni en el infierno"?


----------



## Lamunt

Siento no haber contestado antes... he estado fuera... 
No, esa expresión no se usa, en absoluto.


----------



## Mirlo

Ni aunque hagas trampa.
Ja, eso piensas.
Un poquito mas fuerte 
_*Ni mierdas que me ganarás.*_


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Coincido con ngramunt. Esa es muy rara. También tienes "y una mierda"o "ni de coña" que son vulgarcillas. Y también "y una polla" que es muy vulgar.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá usamos mucho: "_No me vas a ganar ni un chorizo/ una mierda"_

_Saludos, _


----------



## Cofla

-tu y cuantos mas!! (you and how many more, very challenging and intimidating)
- canta no mas paloma!! ("keep on dreaming" meaning he is dreaming)


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Otra que se usa por aquí es ¡menos lobos!

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Lamunt

Cierto, Antpax. La de ¡menos lobos! también se usa mucho en España... Pero, Sammo, escojas la que escojas ten en cuenta el país de origen de quien la propone y el del público a quien tú te dirijas ya que, igual que aquí, en España, algunas de las propuestas por foreros latinoamericanos no se usan, seguro que también sucederá lo contrario. Especialmente en el lenguaje coloquial se llegan a dar grandes diferencias.


----------



## Mirlo

Estoy de acuerdo, por eso la sugerencia de "_no me vas a ganar ni una mierda / *ni mierdas que me vas a ganar o a ir (a algún lugar)*_, todos la entenderían.

Las demás son solo de acuerdo con el país.

_PS._
_Lo importante es entenderlo debido a la diversidad de culturas en los Estados Unidos._


----------



## Lamunt

Mirlo said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, por eso la sugenrencia de "_no me vas a ganar ni una mierda_, todos la entenderían.
> 
> Las demás son solo de acuerdo con el país.


 
Pero esa expresión, aunque se pueda entender, en España no se usa...


----------



## Kraken

Todo el mundo ha aportado las frases que se oyen en su entorno. Y las que a unos les suenan perfectas, o otros les parecen horribles. Lo normal. 

Lo primero que tienes que aclarar es el sitio donde vas a usar la frasecita. A partir de ahí, has de elegir entre las que te propongan los habitantes de ese lugar. De lo contrario, fallarás.


----------



## Sammo

Estoy traduciendo una frase de una historia.  No planeo para usarla en la vida real.  


Pero estas frases aquí, ""_no me vas a ganar ni una mierda / *ni mierdas que me vas a ganar o a ir (a algún lugar)*_,son un poco demasiado vulgar para esto que eso "hell" que aunque tenga peso, no es así de vulgar como "mierda".

¿Podría yo usar "bledo" o algo así en vez de "mierda" en esas oraciones?


----------



## Lamunt

"Bledo" se usa más comúnmente en la expresión "Me importa un bledo", queriendo decir que algo no me importa en absoluto, indicando desprecio. Más bien, refiérete a alguna de las otras opciones "gastronómicas" propuestas :
¡Y un pimiento! ¡Y una leche!... o la que también se propuso... ¡menos lobos!.


----------



## Mirlo

Sammo said:


> Estoy traduciendo una frase de una historia. No planeo para usarla en la vida real.
> 
> 
> Pero estas frases aquí, ""_no me vas a ganar ni una mierda / *ni mierdas que me vas a ganar o a ir (a algún lugar)*_,son un poco demasiado vulgar para esto que eso "hell" que aunque tenga peso, no es así de vulgar como "mierda".
> 
> ¿Podría yo usar "bledo" o algo así en vez de "mierda" en esas oraciones?


_



No me vas a ganar ni un chorizo/ una mierda"

Click to expand...

_ 
Si puedes usar lo que sea, como anteriormente arriba, en Panamá en vez de "mierda" usamos "chorizo" y "bledo" es entendible. Lo importante es que la idea es transmitida.


----------



## Cofla

que buen thread!!


----------



## Sammo

> Si puedes usar lo que sea, como anteriormente arriba, en Panamá en vez de "mierda" usamos "chorizo" y "bledo" es entendible. Lo importante es que la idea es transmitida.



Si, pero no quiero que suene estúpido.  

Así que algo como, ¿ "No me vas a ganar ni un bledo" o "No me vas a hacer ni un bledo" suena bien?


----------



## DWO

¿Y qué tal _*"¡Ni sueñes que me vas a ganar!"*_? Tiene peso pero no es vulgar y creo que cualquiera de habla hispana lo entendería.


----------



## Sammo

DWO,
¿Y qué tal lo que presenté justo arriba de tu post?


----------



## madredecuatro

Por aquí siempre se oye la misma: _*¡Ni de coña!*_


----------



## DWO

La verdad, creo que si dijeras eso acá, no sólo que no tendría énfasis, sino que se te reirían bastante por ser muy anticuado y estarías obteniendo el efecto contrario al que buscás. Imaginate que esa palabra es de la última frase de "Gone with the wind" y acá la tradujeron como: _"La verdad, querida, me importa un bledo"._
Te recomiendo firmemente que, al menos acá, no lo digas; además, hay gente que ni sabe qué significa "bledo".


----------



## Sammo

> Imaginate que esa palabra es de la última frase de "Gone with the wind" y acá la tradujeron como: _"La verdad, querida, me importa un bledo"._




Pues, la frase original "I don't give a damn" no es anticuada para nada.  Es más, "me importa un bledo" es la traducción correcta de "don't give a damn".  

Quiero saber si decir "bledo" en otra frase, como la que puse, tene sentido proque honestamente, ninguna de las frases que han sugerido para "like hell you will" me gustan.  La más cercana era "ni mierda" pero "mierda" es demasiada vulgar para esto que tiene "hell" solamente.


----------



## Jmangeo

DWO said:


> ¿Y qué tal _*"¡Ni sueñes que me vas a ganar!"*_? Tiene peso pero no es vulgar y creo que cualquiera de habla hispana lo entendería.



Me parece el más acertado después de tantos aportes. Para no caer en regionalismos.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Otra muy común en México:

¡Ni en tus sueños!

Saludos.


----------



## Sammo

Lo de "ni sueñes que me vas a ganar"... ¿estaría bien dicho como, "¡Ni lo sueñes!" ?


----------



## Jmangeo

Sammo said:


> Lo de "ni sueñes que me vas a ganar"... ¿estaría bien dicho como, "¡Ni lo sueñes!" ?



Está bien dicho, además es más corto y más general


----------



## carioquita

Como dijo Kraken depende del país en que estés..... México por ejemplo:
The hell you will  = ......sí como no......... ( con sarcasmo)

 Lo que dice Roberto_Mendoza de México "ni en tus sueños" es muy usual  o también ........." ni sueñes" 

saludos
Carioquita


----------

